# Hello



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello 
I am joining this forum in hope to get some ideas and questions answered. My husband is in the process of accepting a job in Queretaro, Mexico. We live in Ohio, USA. I am so excited about this move and nervous all at the same time. We have 3 children 11, 8 and 4 and a dog. And none of us speak spanish, should make for quite an adventure. We will be here for 2 yrs. 

-I am looking for information and pricing for a school for my children.
-looking for a house with a pool to rent as we still own our home here in the US
-any information on bringing our dog with us
-should we ship our vechile down or buy one there

And any other info that would help us.....
Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've put your post in the mexican forum, so that you'll get more resonse - have a look around and see if theres any other info that you may find helpful or need to know

Jo xxxx


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! I am new to all of this and not quite sure as where to navigate.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ohio3 said:


> Thank you! I am new to all of this and not quite sure as where to navigate.....



You'll get the hang of it!! There are some very knowledgeable folk on here who have all been thru what you're embarking on and they'll put you straight

Jo xxx


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I am from the midwest also and have been in Ohio a number of times for factroy training. One of the things you will miss most here in Mexico is the chance to shovel snow, in the dark, in a wind chill of 0 degrees or much less.
You will find everything you desire from Wal Mart to Sears to Pizza Hut and McDonalds where you are moving. I am sure the local ex pats will be writing soon. Have fun and write often.


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> I am from the midwest also and have been in Ohio a number of times for factroy training. One of the things you will miss most here in Mexico is the chance to shovel snow, in the dark, in a wind chill of 0 degrees or much less.
> You will find everything you desire from Wal Mart to Sears to Pizza Hut and McDonalds where you are moving. I am sure the local ex pats will be writing soon. Have fun and write often.


Thank you!! I will NOT miss the snow  I live in the Dayton area and so far this year we have only gotten about half an inch of snow and that is to much for me. Thanks again.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Queretaro*

We live in Queretaro while our home is built in Celaya, ~ 30 minutes away. I am retired, so there are no kids here, and we brought no dogs in with us. I can tell you that I love the area in and around Queretaro. The city is rich in history and presents a quite vibrant downtown, centro, area. The nearby area includes literally dozens of cities, both small and large, that are worthy of frequent visits. My wife is Mexican so the language barrier was nonexistent for me, but I can see that it might be formidable to a young mother of three who is concurrently chasing schools, youth activities, dentists, shopping areas, etc. It is certainly not a show stopper, but learning the language should be at the very top of your list of things that have to happen in order for life to become more enjoyable. 

If I had to pick a downside to life in Queretaro, it would have to be traffic congestion. An easy answer would be to stay out of it, but your family dynamics will not allow that. Traffic gridlock anywhere is challenging, but around here it has an added dimension of drivers who constantly work to improve their standing in the queue. Patience, patience, patience is the only fool proof solution, and if you don't have a lot, the traffic will help you develop some in abundance.

I brought my vehicle down with me, but will not do so in my next life. All aspects of vehicular life are enhanced by starting over with a nice, used vehicle, purchased down here, then resold in two years when you leave. 

I'll watch for your notes on the forum, and will be happy to assist when I can input anything of value. Good luck to you, and, two years from now, I hope you leave with at least a tiny bit of regret that you cannot stay longer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ohio3 said:


> Hello
> I am joining this forum in hope to get some ideas and questions answered. My husband is in the process of accepting a job in Queretaro, Mexico. We live in Ohio, USA. I am so excited about this move and nervous all at the same time. We have 3 children 11, 8 and 4 and a dog. And none of us speak spanish, should make for quite an adventure. We will be here for 2 yrs.
> 
> -I am looking for information and pricing for a school for my children.
> ...


There has been a lot of discussion about Qro in earlier threads. Just put "Queretaro" google search box at the top of the page and it will bring up a list of all the threads in this Mexico section that mention Qro. In the Mexico-FAQ thread at the top of the Mexico forum, there are links to threads discussing pets and vehicles.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

hope the dog learns Spanish 

No that is not being snarky, I've been here on the forum ofr a couple of years...you have come to the right place...good luck with your move!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Depending on which part of the city of Querétaro your husband's work will be, you could look for housing in *Juriquilla*, Queretaro, which lies north of Queretaro. 

If his job will be on the south or east sides of Queretaro (such as Marquez Industrial Park or near the QRO airport) I would look at *San Gil*, which lies between Querétaro and San Juan del Rio. San Gil is very safe, full security, country club, and offers much less trafffic and easy access to the south and east sides of Queretaro. Houses rent here for between MX15,000 to MX25,000 per month, and either furnished or unfurnished. 

Here is one example I found on Google: RENTO CASA EN CAMPO DE GOLF - Inmueble en San Juan del Río, Querétaro - Binmueble.com

Here are some bilingual schools:

Queretaro:

*International School of Queretaro:*
International School of Queretaro

*Escuela John F. Kennedy*
The John F. Kennedy School of Queretaro

San Gil:

*Instituto Bilingue Victoria* in Tequisquiapan. The school has secure bus transportation to and from the school, and many of their students live in San Gil.
Our School

Schools will soon be doing their enrollment processes for the 2012/2013 school year, *so start now* if your husband has come to an agreement to work here. You will need various documents from their schools in Ohio to get them enrolled, and the schools will help with this process. Schools typically give discounts to families with multiple kids enrolled. Good private bilingual schools will cost US$200 to $300 per month per student. Class sizes are a big factor and many private schools here seem to have 35-40 kids per teacher and not-so-great English teachers.

If you have 5 posts and can use PM (private messages) you may send me questions there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Houses rent here for between MX15,000 to MX25,000 per month, and either furnished or unfurnished.


Location is a very personal choice. If I were to live in Qro I would want to live in Centro. You could rent a house in Centro for closer to $5000 or $10,000 mxn/month. I don't know where the schools for your kids or the work are located, so it might not be too convenient. I don't know San Gil, but Juriquilla feels very much like an expensive suburb in the US. Centro has a more Mexican feel, with lots of plazas, places to walk to, and free concerts happening in the evenings, restaurants etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is an aerial shot of San Gil. Surrounded by farmland, and bordered by Autopista 57 going to Queretaro. It's about 15-20 minutes drive time to the intersection of 57 & Bernardo Quintana in Queretaro.

Golfshot - Club de Golf San Gil


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*In the same boat*



ohio3 said:


> Hello
> I am joining this forum in hope to get some ideas and questions answered. My husband is in the process of accepting a job in Queretaro, Mexico. We live in Ohio, USA. I am so excited about this move and nervous all at the same time. We have 3 children 11, 8 and 4 and a dog. And none of us speak spanish, should make for quite an adventure. We will be here for 2 yrs.
> 
> -I am looking for information and pricing for a school for my children.
> ...


I have a very similar situation. My husband will be accepting a job in San Juan del Rio but we will be looking to live in Queretaro as well. We are moving from Michigan and will still own our home there too. We do not have children making this move with us but we want to birng our two cats with us.

Planning to visit in early Feb. 2012 for a house hunting trip before my husband accepts the job. After I get back home I'll be sure to post information that I find out while I'm there. I do not speak any Spanish either...wish I had studied more sooner. 
SwirlyGirl


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

SwirlyGirl said:


> I have a very similar situation. My husband will be accepting a job in San Juan del Rio but we will be looking to live in Queretaro as well. We are moving from Michigan and will still own our home there too. We do not have children making this move with us but we want to birng our two cats with us.
> 
> Planning to visit in early Feb. 2012 for a house hunting trip before my husband accepts the job. After I get back home I'll be sure to post information that I find out while I'm there. I do not speak any Spanish either...wish I had studied more sooner.
> SwirlyGirl


we are planning a visit in the middle of Feb 2012, to check schools out for the kids and to look for a house. I believe you will have better luck in finding a place. I am having a hard time finding something in our price range with 3-4 bedrooms and one that will allow children .......Let me know what you find out and I will do the same. Good Luck !!


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Welcome*

:ranger: Welcome to you both. I am new here toooo. Spanish will be helpful. I have been using Livemocha.com to learn Spanish. It is very good and most of it is free!!!

We are looking to retire in southern mexico. My husband is taking the bus down to Tapachula, Chiapas next month to check things out. I hope to be living there by the end of the year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

ohio3 said:


> we are planning a visit in the middle of Feb 2012, to check schools out for the kids and to look for a house. I believe you will have better luck in finding a place. I am having a hard time finding something in our price range with 3-4 bedrooms and one that will allow children .......Let me know what you find out and I will do the same. Good Luck !!


Neither of the two international school examples I gave for Queretaro are far from Juriquilla, but that stretch of highway gets busy at times. 

Doing a quick search on Vivastreet MX, there are tons of homes for rent in Juriquilla in a range of MX8800 to MX12500 (= US675 to US975). I know that you are kidding about kids being a problem in renting a home. Many of these homes for rent are within a development that includes a common swimming area, rather than a private pool and have security.


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Neither of the two international school examples I gave for Queretaro are far from Juriquilla, but that stretch of highway gets busy at times.
> 
> Doing a quick search on Vivastreet MX, there are tons of homes for rent in Juriquilla in a range of MX8800 to MX12500 (= US675 to US975). I know that you are kidding about kids being a problem in renting a home. Many of these homes for rent are within a development that includes a common swimming area, rather than a private pool and have security.


Thank you for the information. I have been searching a lot of websites. not knowing excatly the area we will be staying. I actually was surprised to see that alot of the furnished homes have a restriction on the age of children. Most seem to be at least 5yrs or older I have found some that say 12 yrs and older and I have found some that I like that say not recommended for children......


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

ohio3 said:


> Thank you for the information. I have been searching a lot of websites. not knowing excatly the area we will be staying. I actually was surprised to see that alot of the furnished homes have a restriction on the age of children. Most seem to be at least 5yrs or older I have found some that say 12 yrs and older and I have found some that I like that say not recommended for children......


I am having a very hard time searching the spanish sites as I have no knowledge of what it says  So I am looking at american sites for renters in Mexico. That may be my problem, I think I am looking at vacation homes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st of all, I'm very surprised that any company moving a family to a foreign country doesn't include a look see trip. This is a personal statement as I was moved overseas and I as well as everyone that I met there had a look see.
This important and needs to include the spouse as what you are trying to do is very difficult remotely. I'd even go so far as to say that without a look see that your husband initially come alone, rent a place and look around to see options that make the most sense given work location. I'd then try to negotiate a trip down for you once your husband has familiarity and can line up a guide to see options.
I know that school registration timing could be a major problem and suggest that you contact the schools listed earlier from Ohio to see what your options might be. Since dual language schools, expect that you can talk to English speaking person.


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> 1st of all, I'm very surprised that any company moving a family to a foreign country doesn't include a look see trip. This is a personal statement as I was moved overseas and I as well as everyone that I met there had a look see.
> This important and needs to include the spouse as what you are trying to do is very difficult remotely. I'd even go so far as to say that without a look see that your husband initially come alone, rent a place and look around to see options that make the most sense given work location. I'd then try to negotiate a trip down for you once your husband has familiarity and can line up a guide to see options.
> I know that school registration timing could be a major problem and suggest that you contact the schools listed earlier from Ohio to see what your options might be. Since dual language schools, expect that you can talk to English speaking person.


My husbands company is sending both of us there in mid Feb. I am a "very" impatient person. I want to know what houses I want to look at before I get down there


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Neither of the two international school examples I gave for Queretaro are far from Juriquilla, but that stretch of highway gets busy at times.
> 
> Doing a quick search on Vivastreet MX, there are tons of homes for rent in Juriquilla in a range of MX8800 to MX12500 (= US675 to US975). I know that you are kidding about kids being a problem in renting a home. Many of these homes for rent are within a development that includes a common swimming area, rather than a private pool and have security.


thank you for the Vivasteet I am finding a lot of choices


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

ohio3 said:


> My husbands company is sending both of us there in mid Feb. I am a "very" impatient person. I want to know what houses I want to look at before I get down there


" I am a "very" impatient person"

You gonna love Mexico, the land of mañana........


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> " I am a "very" impatient person"
> 
> You gonna love Mexico, the land of mañana........


Lol  I am entering this adventure eye's wide open. It is what you make of it right? I know my husband and I will adjust fine. I'm just concerned about the kids. I want the transition to be smooth and enjoyable for them. Its going to be much harder on them than it is me.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Use Bing Translator a couple of times, you'll get the hang of what they all say


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ha! The kids will be just fine and will adjust, learn the language and have a ball. So, you'll only have yourself to worry about as you plan that one thing to do each day. Planning two things in the same day is not a good idea in Mexico. Even the 'one thing' can be put off until 'mañana', which definitely does NOT mean 'tomorrow'. It really means, "Not now, maybe later, maybe never, forget about it, it is already forgotten", etc. You'll have to get used to that in order to be happy here. However, the smiles are wonderful, as is the food, weather, scenery, culture, music, history and access to any variety of activities. The only danger is never wanting to leave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

ohio3 said:


> I am having a very hard time searching the spanish sites as I have no knowledge of what it says  So I am looking at american sites for renters in Mexico. That may be my problem, I think I am looking at vacation homes.


Maybe this will help someone. Not pure, but the gist of it. Many ads are also poorly written or with many misspelled words:

*Crash course in Mexican real estate Spanish*

Typical real estate website navigation terms:

*Casas/departamentos en renta* = houses/apartments for rent
*casas/departamentos en venta* = houses/apartments for sale
*bienes raices* = real estate
*rentas vacacionales* = vacation rentals
*selecciona una ciudad* = select a city
*seleccionar una Area* = select an area
*alquiler* = rent
*cuartos* = usually means how many bedrooms
*M2* = square meters 
*con fotos* = with photos
*fecha* = date published

*particular oferta* = private offer
*inmobiliaria* = real estate agent
*trato directo* = direct deal with the owner
--------------------------------------------------
Size:

100m = 1075 sq feet
150m= 1600 sq feet
200m = 2150 sq feet
300m = 3200 sq feet

*terreno* = lot size
*construcción* = construction /house size
*antiguedad "X" años* = age of house
*Renta* = rent
*renta con mantenimiento* = rent with maintenance fees
*venta* = sale
*precio a negociar* = negotiated price
*depósito* = deposit
*en adelante* = in front (rent upfront)

*casa* = house
*departamento* = apartment
*amueblada* = furnished
*semi-amueblado* = semi-furnished
*amplio* = large
*confortable* = comfortable
*lujo* = luxury
*dos niveles* = two story
*ejecutivo* = executive

*ubicada* = located
*exelente ubicación* = excellent location
*Colonia "X" or Col. "X"* = neighborhood (with its name to locate on a map)
*calle cerrada* = closed end street
*cerca de ... *= close to
*atras de...* = behind ....
*a lado de ...* = next to....
*frente de...* = in front of ...
*3 cuadras de la...* = 3 blocks to....
*mejor zona* = best area
*escuelas* = schools
*centros comerciales* = shopping centers

*fraccionamiento* = development
*mantenimiento* = maintenance (usually an associated monthly fee 
inside a development to pay for security, garbage, 
landscaping maintenance costs, etc)

*estacionamiento* = parking
*estacionamiento de visitas* = visitors parking
*vigilancia* = security watchmen
*areas verdes* = green areas
*areas verdes con juegos* = green areas with play equipment

*puerta (or portón) eléctrica* = electric entrance gate
*canchas de tenis* = tennis courts
*áreas para niños* = play areas
*gimnasio* = gymnasium
*casa club* = clubhouse
*salon de usos multiples* = meeting room / hall

*alberca* = swimming pool
*palapas* = gazebos

*recamaras* = bedrooms
*la principal* = master bedroom
*tina de baño* = bathtub
*baños* = bathrooms
*closets* = closets
*cama y colchon* = bed and mattress
*pisos de madera* = wood floors
*pisos con azulejo* = tiled floors

*planta baja* = first floor
*sala *= living room
*comedor* = dining room
*sala de TV* = TV room
*estudio* = study
*vestidor* = dressing room

*cuarto de lavado* = laundry room
*cuarto de servicio* = service room
*cocina* = kitchen
*cocina integral *= built in kitchen (cabinets/counters)
*cocina equipada* = equipped with appliances

*jardin* = garden
*patio con asador* = patio with BBQ
*patio trasero* = rear patio
*jardin delantero* = front garden
*cochera* = covered parking
*protecciones de ventanas* = security bars on windows
*tanque estacionario de gas* = stationary LP gas tank

*mayor info* = better information
*informes* = information
*ven y desfruta* = come and enjoy
*niños pequeños* = small children
*recién casados* = newlyweds
*por cita (or con cita)* = by (or with) appointment
*Nextel *= local walkie-talkie telephone number
*Cel.* = cellular telephone

*Llama* = call
*Llamame* = call me


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Maybe this will help someone. Not pure, but the gist of it. Many ads are also poorly written or with many misspelled words:
> 
> *Crash course in Mexican real estate Spanish*
> 
> ...


Thank You, Thank You!!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As mentioned a few times, the traffic is getting pretty bad around Queretaro. I would think where your husband will be working as well as the school options will have a major effect on where you start looking. There are a number of very good options to choose from but getting a little focused before arriving would be good.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

*insert sarcasm here* Most private bilingual schools will accept kids even after the official cut-off date for registration (sometimes even halfway through a school year) as they really want your money. *end sarcasm*

Really, schools normally have a late February-early March cut off date for registration. Getting in after the cut-off is a crap shoot...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

A few things I have seen:

1. The school policies apparently differ by area. Here in Guanajuato (and also one situation in Morelia) I have known foreign families that arrived as late as May and had no problem getting their kids into the schools. Some of these schools were private and some public but none were bilingual. The kids adapted right away and picked up the Spanish. On the other hand, my fiancee's sister in Mexico City missed the _January_ cutoff date for that school and so her daughter was rejected for the whole year. So, policies can go from very liberal to super-strict. Best to contact the schools in consideration and ask them for their specific rules.

2. Vivastreet is excellent but the local papers will have even better and probably less expensive options. Does the company perhaps have a real estate agency in Queretaro to assist you in your hunt? 

3. We recently rented an unfurnished house and the landlord was very concerned about kids and had rejected a Mexican family that came to see the house right before us because they had 3 kids. We got the house because we don't have any. I found that very odd because Mexico is such a pro-kids culture but it appears to be true, at least in some cases, that landlords don't want kids living in their houses.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi i am from Ohir and dont miss the snow at all love watching the fox report and see the snow but miss it nope


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, we love our kids and grandkids but when we rent our place in the US the 1st question is pets and the 2nd kids. The problem isn't the kids but the parents. We know how we expected our kids to behave but we have all seen parents that accepted horrific behavior.
Therefore when accept kids you are very much making a judgement on the parents and this very hard to do. Therefore it is easier to tilt the decision away from kids. Not fair to most families but certainly a valid property decision.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello i am from Ohio and live in juriqulla queretaro google the town this for info 
we have 3 american schools here and 4 univ this is a middle class town andlost of americans, lots to do and safe for you and your family 
if you want more info ples write back 

mike


----------



## ohio3 (Jan 26, 2012)

MJB5293 said:


> Hello i am from Ohio and live in juriqulla queretaro google the town this for info
> we have 3 american schools here and 4 univ this is a middle class town andlost of americans, lots to do and safe for you and your family
> if you want more info ples write back
> 
> mike


Thank you for the information. In your opinion which is the "best" school?


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Queretaro and moving*

Hi Ken, I'm glad to know you're from Queretaro. I am from Wisconsin, came to Guadalajara a year ago and am desperate to move from the hustle and bustle, the noise and the pollution and garbage. Queretaro, I've been told, is a great place to live. Can you tell me, since I'm an ESL teacher, are there a lot of English teaching language schools there? A student of mine from Qto assures me there is. What's the population and weather like? What about renting an apartment or room in a house? I have my cat with me, so looking for animal friendly lodging.

And here's the $25,000 question: I don't have a car/vehicle and I may or may not have a friend who can drive me and my stuff there (if I decide to move there; I'm going to visit Qto over Semana Santa, I hope), so what is the best or most practical way to get me and my stuff (and cat) to another city? It's about 5 hrs. by car, I haven't driven in a year, I guess I could rent a car. Could I fly from GDL? How's the airport in Qto?
I'm looking for any advice you could offer me.
Thanks, Ken Wood!  (Oh, and I speak Spanish, medium level. Will be taking more classes once I get settled in a town I like. I hate it here in GDL, it's TOO BIG! I'm so anxious to move, and I have a little money saved, but I don't want to be rash, you know?)
Ok, I'll wait for your reply. 
Thank you again!
Brenda from Wisconsin


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi GringoCarlos,
Can you tell me about renting rooms or apartments in Queretaro? I am in GDL right now, wanting to move to a smaller, quieter, cleaner locale and I hear Qto is just the ticket.
I teach English, and I have a cat. So, are there lots of English teaching language schools there? I have been doing some research and it seems there is. What is it, like 650,000 people?
Also, do you think I'll have a problem finding a nice house or apartment that accepts cats?
Any advice, much appreciated.
Gracias y saludos!
Brenda / Gringa guerra (haha)


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Queretaro*

Hola Brenda,

Reading all your lines and between them, I think you should make a test run of Queretaro before you go past any point of no return. *Queretaro is a very large, modern city, with all the associated assets and liabilities. *It does have many opportunities for an energetic, eager, edcuated individual, however, these opportunities are due to the fact that Qto is a metropolis. *We have pollution, traffic gridlock, looooong waiting lines at the government offices, and all the other things that come with the territory of a capital city. *There are bedroom communities all around, but that would either restrict you to a smaller job market, or have you commute daily, which might be a challenge. *To reiterate, I would not recommend a blind move here, but a short visit to test the waters.

Not to be completely negative about the city, it does have many things that I have come to love, such as a vibrant downtown area, lots of history here and in the surrounding area, affordable real estate, countless restaurants, many first run movie theaters, and more. *The airport is quite nice, though small, and provides links to most other areas of the country. *I am happy with life here, but will relocate to Celaya as soon as construction is complete on our home. *

Vague? * Possibly, but I'm not convinced that Qto is the town you are looking for, and would not want to land you in another area that doesn't suit you. *I have spent quite a bit of time in Guadalajara, and once you are within the city, I don't see a lot of difference in the two. *

Regards, and I hope you do find you dream location.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Brenda,

Heed what Ken Wood says about Queretaro. I find it to be not too very different from Guadalajara and you may not be any happier there. I like both cities a lot but they're not where I choose to live.

I'd tell you that Guanajuato, Guanajuato is the place for you except that the market here for English teachers is terrible. The teachers I know in town make in the $35-$40 pesos per hour range and can only find part time work. Other that that, the city would be ideal for you but I think the job prospectus would be a deal breaker.


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Kitty cats, etc.*



SwirlyGirl said:


> I have a very similar situation. My husband will be accepting a job in San Juan del Rio but we will be looking to live in Queretaro as well. We are moving from Michigan and will still own our home there too. We do not have children making this move with us but we want to birng our two cats with us.
> 
> Planning to visit in early Feb. 2012 for a house hunting trip before my husband accepts the job. After I get back home I'll be sure to post information that I find out while I'm there. I do not speak any Spanish either...wish I had studied more sooner.
> SwirlyGirl


*************************
Hi SG,
I moved to GDL (Guadalajara) a year ago and am looking at possibly moving to Queretaro in a few months. I also brought my cat with me. Not married, teaching English. Please let me (us) know what you think of the place. It's 5 hrs. by bus, and so a little tricky to just hop on board and trek over there. But I have a student from there and he gave a wonderul presentation on it. I'm sold! I will probably visit for the week over Semana Santa, if I can find someone to watch my cat. Bringing her here was easy, but it limits me greatly if I want to travel.

I learned Spanish, depending on how long you're in Mexico, you'll want to invest in lessons, I think. It gets you out of the gringa box and into more Mex-immersion.
Keep in touch! Good luck! Hope you like Qto next month! And let me know what you find. 
Brenda


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Might make the move to Qto...*



MJB5293 said:


> Hello i am from Ohio and live in juriqulla queretaro google the town this for info
> we have 3 american schools here and 4 univ this is a middle class town andlost of americans, lots to do and safe for you and your family
> if you want more info ples write back
> 
> ...


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Different city???*



circle110 said:


> Brenda,
> 
> Heed what Ken Wood says about Queretaro. I find it to be not too very different from Guadalajara and you may not be any happier there. I like both cities a lot but they're not where I choose to live.
> 
> I'd tell you that Guanajuato, Guanajuato is the place for you except that the market here for English teachers is terrible. The teachers I know in town make in the $35-$40 pesos per hour range and can only find part time work. Other that that, the city would be ideal for you but I think the job prospectus would be a deal breaker.


*************************
Okay, so you say GDL and Qto are similar, but GDL is 6 million!!! and Qto isn't even 1 million, so isn't that enough to make a difference?
The main problem I have with GDL is there is nothing natural to see. It's a big, dirty, loud, concrete jungle and it's not very pretty. Sure, the old buildings are nice, but you can't see mountains, lakes, water, nothing. At least Qto is pretty and colonial and cleaner, isn't it?
And lots of job prospects.
I will make a trip there, of course. And I'm going to Gto tomorrow for a day trip, but if not those 2, then where??? Any recommendations? Colima's jobs prospects are terrible, too, and it's too hot, I think.
I need a smaller town, and I'm running out of unfrayed nerves here in GDL.
Please advise, thank you.
Brenda


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Where???*



Ken Wood said:


> Hola Brenda,
> 
> Reading all your lines and between them, I think you should make a test run of Queretaro before you go past any point of no return. *Queretaro is a very large, modern city, with all the associated assets and liabilities. *It does have many opportunities for an energetic, eager, edcuated individual, however, these opportunities are due to the fact that Qto is a metropolis. *We have pollution, traffic gridlock, looooong waiting lines at the government offices, and all the other things that come with the territory of a capital city. *There are bedroom communities all around, but that would either restrict you to a smaller job market, or have you commute daily, which might be a challenge. *To reiterate, I would not recommend a blind move here, but a short visit to test the waters.
> 
> ...


*****************************
But GDL is 6 million, the 2nd biggest city in the country. Qto isn't even 1 million. I don't mind traffic and pollution, but it's a concrete jungle here, nothing pretty to see. I need to see nature and there isn't any here, not really.
So if not Qto or Guanajuato, then where? Can you give me any recommendations?? I was told maybe Morelia, but that's a university town and a million people, too. I'm running out of unfrayed nerves and starting to feel sad and desperate. And going back to Wisconsin isn't an option.
Please, any advice.
Thanks again, Brenda


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Please don't misconstrue what I said. I don't want to get into the position of dissing Qto. I love the city, but using your yardstick, it has no rivers, no lakes, no mountains (at least no more than GDH) and it is not much cleaner, though they are both clean enough for me. I have spent lots of time in GDH, and I do love the city, but it is simply a larger Qto. The reason that Qto provides many of the opportunities that it does is that it is expanding daily in its industrial facilities. True, GDH is much larger, but one can only see a few hundred meters at a time, and, once you are within the city, there isn't that much difference. I will be the happiest guy on the forum if you prove me wrong, but I don't think you will.


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ken Wood said:


> Please don't misconstrue what I said. I don't want to get into the position of dissing Qto. I love the city, but using your yardstick, it has no rivers, no lakes, no mountains (at least no more than GDH) and it is not much cleaner, though they are both clean enough for me. I have spent lots of time in GDH, and I do love the city, but it is simply a larger Qto. The reason that Qto provides many of the opportunities that it does is that it is expanding daily in its industrial facilities. True, GDH is much larger, but one can only see a few hundred meters at a time, and, once you are within the city, there isn't that much difference. I will be the happiest guy on the forum if you prove me wrong, but I don't think you will.


*******************************
Ken, where do you live? And where do you recommend, if the 2 are so similar?
I will still visit Qto, but I need help navigating a place like Guanjuato, but bigger. I have to go where there is work available, but I need to be able to commune with some nature. I saw many photos of Qto and it looks very different from GDL but you know better than I. But it's a colonial city and GDL is just big and dirty and loud. Not what I heard about Qto at all, but maybe they're all biased. 
Thanks for your thoughts and straightforward advice. I need some recommendations if not for that city, if you can offer any. I fear that if I stay in this city much longer, I will feel forced to "run home" to Wisconsin 'cause it will make me nuts.
Thanks - Brenda


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brendamex12 said:


> *******************************
> Ken, where do you live? And where do you recommend, if the 2 are so similar?
> I will still visit Qto, but I need help navigating a place like Guanjuato, but bigger. I have to go where there is work available, but I need to be able to commune with some nature. I saw many photos of Qto and it looks very different from GDL but you know better than I. But it's a colonial city and GDL is just big and dirty and loud. Not what I heard about Qto at all, but maybe they're all biased.
> Thanks for your thoughts and straightforward advice. I need some recommendations if not for that city, if you can offer any. I fear that if I stay in this city much longer, I will feel forced to "run home" to Wisconsin 'cause it will make me nuts.
> Thanks - Brenda


Brenda, I would suggest that you check out Dave's ESL Cafe to get some insight into cities in Mexico where you can find work and not go crazy at the same time! Unfortunately, I doubt there are many places in Mexico where the English teaching market is good which will also allow you to "commune with some nature". But I could be wrong and, for your sake, I hope I am.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, larger cities seem to be the best places for the good teaching jobs. Likewise, the smaller cities that have more of what you are looking for don't have the population base to provide the students that create the demand for teachers.

One thought... I'll bet that even small cities have occasional cherry jobs that open up for teachers. Maybe you could target some cities you like and persistently go after a position there while still maintaining your job in GDL. It may take you a while but you might be able to have your cake and eat it to if you work it right.


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Unfortunately, larger cities seem to be the best places for the good teaching jobs. Likewise, the smaller cities that have more of what you are looking for don't have the population base to provide the students that create the demand for teachers.
> 
> One thought... I'll bet that even small cities have occasional cherry jobs that open up for teachers. Maybe you could target some cities you like and persistently go after a position there while still maintaining your job in GDL. It may take you a while but you might be able to have your cake and eat it to if you work it right.


*******************
Interesting thought, circle.  Clever, but logistically, it'd be hard. I don't have a car and need to physically walk into a place with my credentials and paperwork and happy smile and positive attitude (and my blue eyes and blond hair! hahahaha!!) That's a lot of back and forth, but I'll think about it. Thanks!


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*Kitty and moving het*

How did you get your cat to Mexico? You say to was easy but I would not want my two cats to placed in the cargo area. How did you do it? 


brendamex12 said:


> *************************
> Hi SG,
> I moved to GDL (Guadalajara) a year ago and am looking at possibly moving to Queretaro in a few months. I also brought my cat with me. Not married, teaching English. Please let me (us) know what you think of the place. It's 5 hrs. by bus, and so a little tricky to just hop on board and trek over there. But I have a student from there and he gave a wonderul presentation on it. I'm sold! I will probably visit for the week over Semana Santa, if I can find someone to watch my cat. Bringing her here was easy, but it limits me greatly if I want to travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

How did you get your cat to Mexico? You say to was easy but I would not want my two cats to placed in the cargo area. How did you do it?


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Traveling w/cats*



brendamex12 said:


> How did you get your cat to Mexico? You say to was easy but I would not want my two cats to placed in the cargo area. How did you do it?


******************
Hi SG,
Yea, there was no way I would've allowed them to put her in cargo 'cause it was too cold anyway, so I bought her a soft carrier that matched the airline's size regulations, paid an extra $200 to have her right there in the cabin w/me (the cost varies w/the airline), and because I flew first class, I happened to luck out and have no one next to me.  It worked out beautifully. Emma was beside me with a blanket over her (I flew from Wis. in January, brrr!!!). The airline staff paid her no mind at all, and Emma was too scared to meow. Only once when we flew high up into the clouds and our ears popped, that kind of hurt her, and she meowed once. 12 hrs. in a carrier, poor thing! But she did fantastic. 
They will have you put an address tag and some sort of "Live Animal" sticker on the carriers. Get soft ones that will easily fit under the seat in front of you, NOT HARD, PLASTIC CARRIERS. You have to make sure your paperwork for bringing them into Mexico is spot on, perfect. They are particularly interested in seeing on the forms from your vet that she's been protected against parasites. It was a one-shot fluid preventative medicine from my vet. Made her foam at the moutha big, haha. Piece o' cake, truly. Everything went very smoothly. Depending on the airline, they only allow a certain # of cats/dogs in the cabin area, so when you book your flights, tell them about the cats, and make sure others won't have pets w/them. They should be able to confirm all that. Then when you get to the ticket counter when you leave the States, you pay for the cats. Or I did, anyway. Again, depends on the airline. I think I flew Delta 'cause it went through Atlanta. Any other q's, let me know!  Truly, I was uber-prepared, so it went very, very well.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, Brendamex12
I would never have thought about soft carriers as being better than hard sided ones. I will also have both my cats chipped before we move. 
What do you like most about living in Mexico?
Swirlygirl


----------



## brendamex12 (Jan 9, 2012)

SwirlyGirl said:


> Thanks, Brendamex12
> I would never have thought about soft carriers as being better than hard sided ones. I will also have both my cats chipped before we move.
> What do you like most about living in Mexico?
> Swirlygirl


*******************
The food is great, the language is pretty easy (but I had a French background, so it helped), the scenery can take your breath away if you're in an "off the beaten path" kind of place, the architecture, the colors, the flowers, the people......there are great things here, which is why I haven't given up on it yet.
There are equally a lot of head scratchers here, but I don't want to fill your head with my "issues" that probably wouldn't matter to you anyway. I am still a U.S. girl, hardwired and rigid and I've resisted somewhat adapting, my stubborn German blood, I guess. haha  But if I think about giving up, I think about why I came in the first place: to teach English, help people, learn Spanish and see a beautiful country.
Things are pretty cheap here, except clothing and electronics, but I bought myself a Xmas gift of a Breeze Tablet for $200 USD, so not bad pricing there!
Chipping them is a very good idea.  Also rabies, distemper......look it all up online about bringing cats to Mexico, then talk to your vet. They will have the proper paperwork to fill out. Any more q's, just ask!


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, I will!
SG


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

tepetapan said:


> i am from the midwest also and have been in ohio a number of times for factroy training. One of the things you will miss most here in mexico is the chance to shovel snow, in the dark, in a wind chill of 0 degrees or much less.
> You will find everything you desire from wal mart to sears to pizza hut and mcdonalds where you are moving. I am sure the local ex pats will be writing soon. Have fun and write often.


i do not miss shoveling the snow, it is wonderful to look at the columbus dispatch and see the snow but that is all i want to do is look dont forget ihops and carls jr ..


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Two Cats Too Many*



SwirlyGirl said:


> Thanks, Brendamex12
> I would never have thought about soft carriers as being better than hard sided ones. I will also have both my cats chipped before we move.
> What do you like most about living in Mexico?
> Swirlygirl


When we go, I'd love to give our babies the same in-cabin treatment, but we will have four of them. There is another thread in the forum about transporting pets by air. We were assured that they would be OK, but then, we have no alternative but to trust them. BTW - I believe the place where animals are transported in the plane is heated and pressurized. Airline line people: Please confirm.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Of course it is pressurized. If not, you would have dead pets the other end. I don't know about heat ....


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Of course it is pressurized. If not, you would have dead pets the other end. I don't know about heat ....


Duh... I just wonder about the heat. Sometimes I can be so stooooopid!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Of course it is pressurized. If not, you would have dead pets the other end. I don't know about heat ....


Same with heat. The temperature at the elevation of commercial aircraft is far, far below freezing. Animals wouldn't survive without heat.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

When I moved to Mexico from Egypt, my two elderly feral cats had to travel in cargo from Cairo to Paris to Mexico City to Los Cabos. They didn't meet the size and weight restrictions for the cabin. It was not an experience I'd rush to repeat (I was a basket case over having to put them through it), but they arrived fine and happily lived out the rest of their lives here.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> When I moved to Mexico from Egypt, my two elderly feral cats had to travel in cargo from Cairo to Paris to Mexico City to Los Cabos. They didn't meet the size and weight restrictions for the cabin. It was not an experience I'd rush to repeat (I was a basket case over having to put them through it), but they arrived fine and happily lived out the rest of their lives here.


Thank you - I will pass this on to their "mommy" who is a basket case already and we haven't even left yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Reminder:
*No more than two pets per person*. So, have the vet's papers & shot records indicate the appropriate names of the owners.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*q!*



RVGRINGO said:


> Reminder:
> *No more than two pets per person*. So, have the vet's papers & shot records indicate the appropriate names of the owners.


Don't we know it! We have six, and unless something natural happens, God forbid! two will remain with our kids in the US - that is a heartbreak.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah, but the kids could visit, with pets, to see your new place.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You can bring more than two pets, but you have to pay for their entry permits:
Mascotas de EU y Canad que visitan Mxico
"Si transporta de una a dos mascotas no requiere realizar pago alguno, si transporta tres o más, deberá realizar el pago correspondiente a la emisión del*Certificado Zoosanitario para Importación $1,817.00 vía internet o ventanilla bancaria."

Roughly translated: "If you're transporting one or two pets, no payment is required; if you're transporting three or more, you must make the appropriate payment for the issuance of the Animal Health Certificate: $1,817.00 [pesos] online or at a bank window."

I would print out this page and verify it with the nearest consulate, but the official rule seems to be that you can only bring two pets _for free_ and must pay for the others.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Even if paying, they can play the 'delay' game, requiring further inspection by a veterinarian, who must come to the airport, but is 'busy today'. If driving, this is not much of a problem; but air travel has its issues from time to time.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

If they wanted, they could play the "delay game" even for just two pets, right? I'd hate to see anyone's pets held at an airport, but I'd hate even more to see anyone leave pets behind if they were really allowed to bring them. There's nothing like a beloved cat or dog or six to help a new place feel like home.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*Owner of pet named*



RVGRINGO said:


> Reminder:
> *No more than two pets per person*. So, have the vet's papers & shot records indicate the appropriate names of the owners.


I would never have thought it was important. Thanks for that tip!
SG:clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> You can bring more than two pets, but you have to pay for their entry permits:...but the official rule seems to be that you can only bring two pets _for free_ and must pay for the others.


Wow! :clap2: Thank you very much. It is a hard decision and one we did not want to make. 

I assume that like anything in Mexico, I need to find the "right" person when I arrive, and even then, it may be dumb luck. We will be flying into GDL, so we shall see. When this news checks out, you have made their Mommy and me very happy! How can you leave any of your little furry children behind? 


Gracias de nuestros gatos.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be moving to Querétaro to teach at JFK in the fall. My spanish skills are pretty dismal...should be interesting! Good luck!


----------

